# [RISOLTO]problema wicd

## Pes88

Ciao!!! Ho un problema con wicd... Non riesco a connetermi alle reti wirelles protete da wpa, wicd si blocca sull'autenticazione e non va avanti, eppure prima quando avevo arch andava.... Alle conessioni non protette mi conetto tranquilamente!!!  qualche idea???Last edited by Pes88 on Mon Jun 08, 2009 7:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Elbryan

controlla i log, guarda dmesg.. ma wpa_supplicant si connette? (intendo senza passare per wicd ma utilizzando la configurazione manuale).

Altrimenti potrebbe essere un problema di moduli del kernel per la cifratura non compilati..

----------

## Apetrini

A me è successa una cosa simile quando sono passato dalla 1.5.9-r1 alla 1.6. Avevo fretta di risolvere cosi son tornato alla 1.5.9-r1 e non ho indagato.

Cmq assicurati di riuscire a connetterti a mano, stoppando il servizio /etc/init.d/wicd.

Se non ci riesci neanche manualmente allora non è colpa di wicd e dovrai fornire altre info e cambiare titolo della discussione.

----------

## Pes88

ho provato a configurare wpa a mano ma non va!! Per essere sicuro delle cose che ho fatto posto le modifiche fatte hai file di wpa_supplicant!!! 

ho aggiunto questo al file net nella cartella conf.d 

```

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext"

eth0="dhcp"

```

wpa_suplicant l'ho configurato cosi, ho una connessione con chiave wpa 

```

 ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

#Only WPA-PSK is used.

network={

ssid="essid"

scan_ssid=1

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

proto=WPA

pairwise=CCMP TKIP

group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

psk="my_pas"

priority=9

}

```

poi ho dato il comando /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart e ho ottenuto : 

```

 Starting eth0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth0 ...                                  [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth0 ...                                         [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ..

```

Poi ho cercato di instaurare la connessione con dhcpcd eth0, ma ho ottenuto un time out..

Se mi dite quali moduli devo avere per suportare wpa, cosi controllo se sono presenti nel kenrel...

----------

## Pes88

Non sono ancora riuscito a connettermi ad una connessione wpa!!!!

Io ho il modello di scheda wireles : 

```

ntel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

```

nel kernel il config-packet è attivo : 

```
 

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_PACKET

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

```

Se a wpa supplicant do come parametro per i driver ipw che sono quelli  della mia scheda ottengo una marea di errori : 

```

Linux wireless extensions version 22 detected.

ipw2x00 driver uses driver_wext (-Dwext) instead of driver_ipw.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported   

```

Per eliminare questi errori devo mettere il driver generico wext. 

Posto anche il contenuto del file net e di wpa_supplicant.conf 

```

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext" #alterno con ipw

iwconfig_eth0="mode managed"   # ho provato sia con e sia senza

config_eth0=("dhcpcd")   #scheda wireless

config_eth1=("null")   #scheda ethernet

```

```

# La riga sottostante non deve essere cambiata altrimenti non funziona

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Assicurarsi che solo root possa leggere la configurazione WPA

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Lasciare che wpa_supplicant si occupi della scansione e della selezione AP

ap_scan=1

network={

  ssid="essid"

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=CCMP TKIP

  group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

  psk=11111111

  priority=2

}

```

----------

## Apetrini

Ma perche non posti l'output di wpa_supplicant con i driver wext (che ti confermo è quello giusto) ?

----------

## Pes88

ok!!! Ho dato il comando : 

```

sudo wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -i eth0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

```

Ma non mi ha dato nessun output!!! Sbaglio qualcosa???

----------

## Pes88

Ho risolto attivando le opzioni nel kernel : 

```

<*>     IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)    

<*>     IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption  

```

Grazie!!!!!! 

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

